# Navarre Pier 06/29/2011



## ksheepdog (Feb 2, 2010)

After a VERY late start, got to the pier around 10 this morning. I took one of my son's buddies with me. Beautiful day, flat water, but the wind would not cooperate. Stayed out of the north most of the day. Saw two HUGE tarpon swim by, two large baracudas, several bull reds, a turtle, and of course, a pod of porpise. Ended up with these two guys that are grilling as I type this. Also caught one shorty king and got cut off by a spanish. My son's buddy, Jordan, caught a remora and got cut off once. Just as we decided to leave, a local hooked up on a 5-6 foot shark. As we were leaving, he was letting, what I believe was a tourist chick, take a turn at reeling the shark in. We left around 4pm. She should be finished fighting it around 6.....in the morning. She will have a story to tell when she gets back home though.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Good Job


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

cool man. looks like good eating. ever catch flounder out there??


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Did u get a picture of the tourist chick?


----------



## ksheepdog (Feb 2, 2010)

Penn: Haven't tried for flounder. I have seen them caught off the pier though.

Navkingfisher: No pics of the tourist chick. I will try harder in the future to include "surrounding photos" in my posts.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

nice catch man...


----------

